# Playstation3,Xbox 360,and Nintendo Revolution



## Average Joey (Jun 24, 2005)

It`s been a while but I am kind of excited about the new videogame systems.I am for the first time leaning away from Nintendo.I am more interested in Xbox 360 then either one of the others.Although PS3 sounds good also.I just feel more comfortable with Xbox this time.Either way,I don`t think you can really go wrong with which ever you choose.

Since I will be truck driving soon.Does videogame systems work fine in vehicles?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 24, 2005)

Video games will work in a vehicle with an adapter to your cigerette lighter. Our daughter used my laptap on our drive to Florida, it was great!

I normally get all the systems and have been a BIG X_box fan, but so far the information looks to lean toward the PS3 being the best system. Currently Microsoft is trying to make up for that, but we will see if they can convince me.

Consider a PSP Joe, they are awesome and much easier to take on the road. By this Christmas, the game library for them will be much larger as well.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Video games will work in a vehicle with an adapter to your cigerette lighter. Our daughter used my laptap on our drive to Florida, it was great!
> 
> I normally get all the systems and have been a BIG X_box fan, but so far the information looks to lean toward the PS3 being the best system. Currently Microsoft is trying to make up for that, but we will see if they can convince me.
> ...



Well,I am a graphics and popular game playing guy.I like the big Zelda and Final Fantasy games.I don`t think many real good ones would come out for the hand-helds.I would deffinently get a PS3 if another Chrono Trigger sequel came out.Have you ever played that or Chrono Cross?One of my favorites of all time.Great story and some of the best music I have ever heard in videogames.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep, I've played Chrono before, several of them. The PSP is going to be different from other hand helds. RPG's, FPS's, etc.


----------



## tdowns (Jun 24, 2005)

*The PSP*

The PSP is def. impressive. I'm thinking that might be an option. I have not been able to enjoy other HH because of size of screen. But I watched Spider Man on PSP with headphones and enjoyed the whole movie, so that might be the ticket.

As far as others, I'll wait a year and a half for price drop and to get the feed back to make a decision.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have no clue as to revolution except for classic games dowload which sounds awsome. Xbox360 will continue its online excellence but may be coming out to soon. Playstation 3 is what im getting(hd-dvd player via bluray).

Blade


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 24, 2005)

I may eventually consider a PSP.I really don`t like the price right now.Maybe when it goes down to $150.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I have no clue as to revolution except for classic games dowload which sounds awsome. Xbox360 will continue its online excellence but may be coming out to soon. Playstation 3 is what im getting(hd-dvd player via bluray).
> 
> Blade



Decisions .....Decisions.I was wnating a Revolution until I found out that they now have no interest in competing anymore.I found that strange.To me it sounds like they have admitted defeat.There is one thing I have heard recently however.They may have the ability to play old Sega games as well.I am hoping not only Genesis but also Saturn and Dreamcast games.Ah,the Dreamcast.The most underrated system of all.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 24, 2005)

> Ah,the Dreamcast.The most underrated system of all.



ABSOLUTYELY!


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > Ah,the Dreamcast.The most underrated system of all.
> ...



I was upset that Sega gave up on it.It had some great games.Resident Evil Code Veronica,Dead or Alive 2,Soul Calibur 2,Fire Prowrestling D(which you can even today download new moves and characters online),etc.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't forget that the truck's standard equipment - reality "video game" has these others beat.

1) Super-sized wrap around screen.
2) Natural sound
3) Full motion
4) Realistic controls with a wheel and floor pedals.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> Don't forget that the truck's standard equipment - reality "video game" has these others beat.
> 
> 1) Super-sized wrap around screen.
> ...



I look forward to that videogame.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 25, 2005)

What's funny is I had been out of the gaming world for about three years and the last thing I had played was Castlevania 64. My friend ran off with the game and three years later I decide to go buy it. It took about a week for me to figure out that they don't sell 64 games anymore.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 25, 2005)

EBGames sells a few N64 games. I still own a N64, mainly for WWF No Mercy.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> EBGames sells a few N64 games. I still own a N64, mainly for WWF No Mercy.



Awesome dude!I still play it from time to time.I like to create a character that has a lot of knockout moves and would win a match with a powerful clothesline(I created Stan "The Lariat" Hansen for this purpose) to knock them out.I will then watch the replay of the knockout over and over again.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 25, 2005)

Yep, it's the the best wrestling game ever made on American soil. To this day no American company can make a better wrestling game. Fire Pro tops it from Japan, but nothing on our shores.


----------



## tdowns (Jun 25, 2005)

*Is that on Xbox*

It seems like I've seen it.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Yep, it's the the best wrestling game ever made on American soil. To this day no American company can make a better wrestling game. Fire Pro tops it from Japan, but nothing on our shores.



I need to buy another Dreamcast and then buy Fire Pro G on ebay or something.I have heard that is the best one of the series.There is also a newer 3D Fire Pro like game on PS2 that is out in Japan.I think it is called King of Colloseum.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 25, 2005)

My PS2 isn't modded to play imports, but if there is a good Fire Pro game, I may have to look into that. Maybe there will be one for the PSP? It doesn't have region lock out.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> My PS2 isn't modded to play imports, but if there is a good Fire Pro game, I may have to look into that. Maybe there will be one for the PSP? It doesn't have region lock out.



I don`t think I have ever a clear explanation on why most videogame systems have region lock outs to begin with.

You can find King of Coloseum on ebay.There are a couple of Fire Pro games on the GBA that are quite good.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 26, 2005)

There are lock outs because American companies actually do not want your money going to Japan! They want you to spen all your gaming money here. It's actually the only reason for a lock out. Silly, I know.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 26, 2005)

I've never progressed much past the complexity of the old Atari games, but its amazing how far they've come over the years. My youngest son just bought PSP, which impressed him as having some pretty decent graphics. I like it because its portable, doesn't need a TV, and doesn't have all those cables hanging out of it for the hand controls. Any of you guys tried PSP?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 26, 2005)

I own a PSP and love it! I am anxiously awaiting more games though. Not alot of variety at the moment. I highly recomend them.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 27, 2005)

So the PSP is reallt that cool better than the Nintendo DS?

Blade


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll likely stick with Nintendo, if I buy one at all.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'll likely stick with Nintendo, if I buy one at all.



Which ever one you choose, will be good.Nintendo will be the cheapest.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I own a PSP and love it! I am anxiously awaiting more games though. Not alot of variety at the moment. I highly recomend them.


Yeah, my son didn't have much trouble picking his game, since there may have been a dozen or so games, only a couple of which had the E rating. 

They did give us a page and a half list of games that will be coming out in the next few months. You can put down $5 to reserve a copy of the game you like, and they'll contact you when it comes in.


----------

